# Bite-work and St.John Ambulance Therapy Dog evaluation.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if the St.John Ambulance Therapy dog program in Canada accepts dogs that have had bite-work training?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

No but I'll try to find out for you.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Just heard back from my district coordinator. SJA will accept dogs for testing that have had Schutzhund training. That is in Ontario but SJA is standard across Canada.


----------

